# HTML Datei links übers Netzwerk zum Downlaod



## FabiTheWinLover (27. Februar 2013)

*HTML Datei links übers Netzwerk zum Downlaod*

Hi Leute, 
ich möchte in mein HTML Dokument einen Link/Button machen, der das downloaden einer Datei, die auf meinem Heimnetzwerk liegt, anbietet.
Das HTML wir auch im selben Netzwerk nur Offline verteilt.

Danke schon mal 
MFGFabi


----------



## Kotor (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: HTML Datei links übers Netzwerk zum Downlaod*

erster treffer bei Dr.Google:

<form action="deinedatei.xxx">    .... bzw den pfad zur datei
<input type="submit" value="Download"/>
</form>


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: HTML Datei links übers Netzwerk zum Downlaod*

Bei mir nicht, hab natürlich vorher gegoogled.
vielen dank

Wie gebe ich den Pfad an, wenn ich den Computernamen integrieren will, da es ja in einem Netzwerk ist?

Computername\C:\Benutzer......  ?


----------



## Kotor (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: HTML Datei links übers Netzwerk zum Downlaod*

teste mal lokal den button .... mit irgendeiner neuen, leeren Textdatei zum download

Netzwerk:
z.B.:
\\Computername\Freigegebner Ordern im LAN\dateiname.xxx

Edit:
Bin absolut kein HTML Spezialist !

Nochmals Edit:
genaugenommen 
"\\Computername\FreigegebenerOrdnerimWindowsNetznwerk\dateiname.xxx"

funktioniert wunderbar ...falls du Freigegebene Ordner hast.


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: HTML Datei links übers Netzwerk zum Downlaod*

Funktioniert bei mir nicht,
Findet die Datei nicht so hab ichs gemacht:

action="\\Computername/C:/abcd/test.docx"

abcd ist natürlich freigegeben, ich kann auch über den WindowsExplorer drauf zugreifen, nur diese Weiterleitung der HTML funktioniert nur am lokalen rechner, andem ich die HTML geschreiben hab.


----------



## TheRealBecks (18. März 2013)

*AW: HTML Datei links übers Netzwerk zum Downlaod*



FabiTheWinLover schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei mir nicht,
> Findet die Datei nicht so hab ichs gemacht:
> 
> action="\\Computername/C:/abcd/test.docx"
> ...


 So wird das auch nichts  Einige Gründe:
1) Wenn man einen Netzwerklink zu Festplatte C über den Windows Explorer möchte, lauetet der "\\Computername\C$\abcd\test.docx" (Man beachte die \ und nicht /, zudem das C$). Der Direktzugriff auf C ist aber oftmals nicht möglich. Wenn du den Ordner "abcd" als Freigabe unter Windows einrichtest, was du bereits getan hast, dann lautet der Link im Windows Explorer "\\Computername\abcd\test.docx".
2) In HTML heißt das dann <a href="file://Computername/c:/abcd/test.docx">Ein Word-Dokument</a> als absoluter Pfad oder bezogen auf die Freigabe "abcd" *<a href="file://Computername/abcd/test.docx">Ein Word-Dokument</a>*. Hier wird also ein file: vorangesetzt und die \ werden zum /, zudem das c$ zum c:

Zum Testen wunderbar geeignet, danach kannst du noch immer Javascript integrieren. Wenn du Punkt 1 und 2 beachtest, sollte es problemlos klappen.

Lokale und weltweite Verweise

P.S.: Absolute Pfade solltest du generell nicht nutzen, denn die gehen zum einen niemanden etwas an und zum anderen gibt es dann Probleme mit der "Freigabe" von c, denn die existiert nicht und sollte unter gar keinen Umständen eingerichtet werden! Nutze bitte deine Freigabe (im Text dick markiert).


----------

